# Wonder How much it will cost?



## VeniceTShirt (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello All 
 
I’ll soon offer embroided on polo shirts (selling the shirt not doing the embroidering), but I have no clue what the cost of the process is. I will provide the shirts, I know there is a set up fee and then, the price is based on stitches … that where I have no clue ?!?!

So guys, could you tell me what kind of price for the set up and the embroidering I should look at, for let say 100 shirts.
Attached is the artwork, it will be about 3 inches long.

Thanks a lot


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

About $5 bucks each for 100. $8 for piece. Really it depends on how much competition you have. Around here there isn't any money in it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

VeniceTShirt said:


> Hello All
> 
> I’ll soon offer embroided on polo shirts (selling the shirt not doing the embroidering), but I have no clue what the cost of the process is. I will provide the shirts, I know there is a set up fee and then, the price is based on stitches … that where I have no clue ?!?!
> 
> ...


The best way to find out the cost is to contact 2-3 embroidery companies with the same design and get quotes based on your volume and design. That way you'll see which ones are competitive and check out the customer service of each.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

Personally I don't believe you'll ever achieve that level of detail in a 3" wide design. (the little dots down the rear window) We wouldn't charge a dime to digitize your vector image. It's a simple one button conversion with a few tweeks. $ 5.00 each sounds reasonable... actually that's as cheap as we ever go. It's worth 5 bucks just to hoop the shirts and then cut/trim and refold.


----------



## nagi (Mar 21, 2011)

I personally Say .Pick Yellow pages And Call Neighbor Embroidery Shops And Get An Idea of local Market Price..And Sell Your Merchandise at Competitive Price than Other ..


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I misread the original post. I was thinking he was getting into embroidery and thinking he was going to be able to charge a ton for something. I agree with Jamie above too. $5 would be my lowest. I bet you could get a big shop to do it for $3 though. I also bet they've got a dakota design that looks pretty much spot on that car. Just remember that details equals more stitches which also equals more cupping and deformity on the shirt. Plus I guess it raises the price too.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

This took all of 2 minutes. It actually took longer to get the photo uploaded than it did to digitize.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice. If you are buying wholesale you shouldn't pay any more than 2 bux for something like that in qty's of 100 or more.


----------



## VeniceTShirt (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow look amazing !! thanks a lot Jamie!
Where are you located? Around Los Angeles by any chance?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Agree with Jamie as a minimum being 5$. You still have to hoop and clean up embroidery. I even steam my shirts to remove the hoop marks. All those things require time. A cost factor which most folks overlook. Time doing that is time not doing something else. How much machine time and how many shirts are being done in an hour. Those are things that are considered when determining price. As the person needing the work you also cannot overlook shipping and packaging in pricing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

$5 wholesale for 100 units for that design at 3 inches? That sounds more like a retail price.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

VeniceTShirt said:


> Wow look amazing !! thanks a lot Jamie!
> Where are you located? Around Los Angeles by any chance?


 
I'm a little far away... North Carolina. LOL


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

binki said:


> $5 wholesale for 100 units for that design at 3 inches? That sounds more like a retail price.


 
If we had 20 head machines we could probably get the price below $ 5 each. But with just a 4 head, they would pay $ 5 or just go somewhere else. If I can't make money on a job, I don't do it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I have taken on these types of jobs with single heads and Jamie I agree with you - so when the big guys are busy and you cant wait or get to them - you may pay a little more but you will get them and on time.


----------



## hanan24 (May 25, 2011)

I really like it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Just an FYI, I would be VERY CAREFUL with how you market your shirts., particularly ebay... That car shape is trademarked and the license owner is VERY aggressive about protecting it.... PM me if you need more info...


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

With one head all I can afford to do is 'retail'. Granted, I am doing some stuff right now for a school at more of a wholesale price but that's because it's for something that I believe in and am 'donating' my retail price so they can make the money but I'll get some. Really 100 items on shirts isn't what I'd call huge wholesale embroidery any way. I can't and won't compete with the huge 100 head shop in my town. I'd rather the machine be quiet than lose money AND have wear and tear on the machine.

I guess I'm an idiot, but is that an old Ferrari?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually, that is the car that kicked Ferrari's *ss in 1965 

It's a Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe, only 6 ever made... I have a replica kit-car that I built from Factory Five Racing.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that's pretty bad *ssed. Who's the company that's strict on their copyrights? Carroll Shelby? I couldn't imagine the pain of having to scour the intertubes every day looking for ripoff's. And that's just on a small scale of countries that are on the level. Imagine trying to stop it against a whole country who doesn't really recognize any copyrights?


----------



## VeniceTShirt (Dec 11, 2010)

kirkmansigns said:


> I'm a little far away... North Carolina. LOL


What?! You cannot change me under $5 including the shirts shipment and my flight to meet you?!?!?!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Where you located - for $5 I will pick up the shirts and drop them back off. Pay KMS for the digi file and we have a plan.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

VeniceTShirt said:


> What?! You cannot change me under $5 including the shirts shipment and my flight to meet you?!?!?!


Patrick, you'd be surprised how often I hear that from "real" customers. lol And I know we're the cheapest shop in town because I only do this part time... what started as a hobby, has now started to take every spare minute of my time off from my regular job. It used to be very enjoyable, but now seems more stressful. We've been turning around orders in 3-4 days. Need to stretch them out like others in my area.... 2 weeks or pay a rush charge.


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

jamie, that looks sharp!


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

maybe I under read this but about how many stitches for the logo. having a look at some of my comp's in the area for $5.00 they say it might be around a 16,000 stich order. if its more then that I would maybe up the price some more. but $5 sounds about reasonable for you to start with.


----------

